# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  Pisanje u boji

## iki

Molim pomoć oko pisanja u boji i veličine slova.
Kak to ide?   :Embarassed:

----------


## Mamita

napišeš tekst

----------


## Mamita

osjenčiš ga mišem
i klikneš na boju fonta

npr:

[color=blue ]ovaj tekst je plav[/color]

----------


## Mamita

i ispadne

ovako:


ovaj tekst je plav

----------


## iki

Ajme kako jednostavno,   :Embarassed:  .
A ja dumala i probavala sve i svašta, HVALA!!!!!

----------


## Mamita

hajde probaj

----------


## traktorka

probam i ja

----------


## skviki

i ja probam

----------


## Amalthea

al' ne radi baš u Mozilli   :Grin:

----------


## retha

Jaj pa to fakat radi..

----------


## leonisa

> al' ne radi baš u Mozilli


ma kak ne radi?  :Grin:

----------


## Ivana2

Kako je to dobro!

----------


## clio180

A kako da pisem sa kvacicama??? Moram potrebljavati C i S, za sva slova!!! zaSto???

----------


## anchie76

Pa slobodno pises hr slova ak ih imas.  Ja ih nemam pa ih ni ne mogu napisati.

----------


## clio180

Ali svugdje drugdje mi ih pise (u e-mailu, u officu), samo na forumu nece.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## anchie76

Hm.. nemam hr slova pa ne kuzim u cemu je problem.  Mozda bi znale neke od cura koje ih koriste  :Unsure:

----------


## anchie76

I ako moze jedna molba.. da ne pises plavim slovima.  Dosta je tesko citati (umara oci), a pogotovo ak je vise teksta

----------


## aries24

a ja imam plavu podlogu (cobalt stil), kako je tek meni čitati   :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

ja bih zabranila korištenje boje, osim na podforumu Čestitanja!
i zabranila bih mala slova, to me isto sekira! (osim ako je baš nešto jako tajnovito).
i zabranila bih kvotanje kvotanja kvotanog kvotanja...

i sigurno ima još nešto što bih zabranila   :Saint:

----------


## gejsha

Aprikot a da mi tebi otvorimo jedan post u kojem ces ti biti i nitko ostali da nesmijemo nista raditi ni pisati ni stavljati smajlice   :Laughing:    shalim  se naravno   :Grin:   ali ako hoces  :?   :Grin:

----------


## apricot

mislim da bi to bilo super...
 :Saint:

----------


## clio180

Pisem plavom jer obozavam tu boju, ali nisam znala da zadaje toliko problema. Od sada samo crna!!! Sory Meni je boja foruma zelena, pa mi ta plava ne bljesti toliko.

----------


## retha

> ja bih zabranila korištenje boje, osim na podforumu Čestitanja!
> i zabranila bih mala slova, to me isto sekira! (osim ako je baš nešto jako tajnovito).
> i zabranila bih kvotanje kvotanja kvotanog kvotanja...
> 
> i sigurno ima još nešto što bih zabranila


Taman kad sam ja skontala kak se sta radi ti bi sve zabranila. 
Nemoj pliz..bas gustam!  :Grin:  
clio180, naj se ljutit ali i meni ja ta plava zbilja teska za citat...i kad dodem do tvog plavog posta samo ga preskocim jerbo me pece za oci.

----------


## retha

> ja bih zabranila korištenje boje, osim na podforumu Čestitanja!
> i zabranila bih mala slova, to me isto sekira! (osim ako je baš nešto jako tajnovito).
> i zabranila bih kvotanje kvotanja kvotanog kvotanja...
> 
> i sigurno ima još nešto što bih zabranila


Taman kad sam ja skontala kak se sta radi ti bi sve zabranila. 
Nemoj pliz..bas gustam!  :Grin:  
clio180, naj se ljutit ali i meni ja ta plava zbilja teska za citat...i kad dodem do tvog plavog posta samo ga preskocim jerbo me pece za oci.

----------


## apricot

a tvoja roza  :shock: 
 :Laughing:

----------


## aries24

> Od sada samo crna!!!


vaša crna su meni bijela   :Razz:

----------


## apricot

da, hoće to tako u Nairobiju!

----------


## retha

> a tvoja roza  :shock:


Ma to ti je ljucibasta..  :Grin:

----------


## apricot

vidiš zašto je crna najzahvalnija: crna je - crna!
i svima će nam biti - crna.
a oko roze/ljubičaste/fuksije/pinki/magente/ciklame/kakogod... uvijek se možemo prepirati   :Laughing:

----------


## Amelie32

> vidiš zašto je crna najzahvalnija: crna je - crna!
> i svima će nam biti - crna.
> a oko roze/ljubičaste/fuksije/pinki/magente/ciklame/kakogod... uvijek se možemo prepirati


Reče žena koja voli šareno.  :Naklon:

----------


## aries24

> da, hoće to tako u Nairobiju!


i u cobalt stilu   :Razz:

----------


## ekica

> Amalthea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> al' ne radi baš u Mozilli  
> 
> 
> ma kak ne radi?


a zašto ja to ne mogu???? Ima netko živaca objasniti mi zašto ništa ne mogu s textom; bold, boja, veličina-baš ništa tj. bolje, objasniti mi kak da ipak uspijem?   :Grin:

----------


## mamuška

evo, ja ću ti objasnit. oš javno ili preko ppa?

----------


## ekica

> evo, ja ću ti objasnit. oš javno ili preko ppa?


ma najbolje da dođeš do mene na kavu i čokoladu/sladoled pa me usput sve naučiš!   :Kiss:

----------


## ekica

> evo, ja ću ti objasnit. oš javno ili preko ppa?


ma najbolje da dođeš do mene na kavu i čokoladu/sladoled pa me usput sve naučiš!   :Kiss:

----------


## leonisa

za bold ide *tekst*
za kosi tekst _tekst_
za underline tekst
za boju tekst

ili klikas misem na B/i/u pa tekst pa opet na B/i/u kao da quotas
za boju klik na boja fonta, izaberes i pojavi ti se  i upises tekst unutra, izmedju zagrada

----------


## mamuška

*leonisa*, sad mi je propo slaldoled...  :Rolling Eyes:   :Heart:

----------


## leonisa

sorrry....ali uvijek se mozete naci na slatkacu, za to vam ne treba razlog/izgovor.
a postoji i sansa da ne skuzi  :Grin:

----------


## Pepe2

bas da probam   :Grin:

----------


## Pepe2

hoce li sad?

----------


## Pepe2

drugacije je nego te opisale

----------


## leonisa

drugacije je nego te opisale

kako drugacije?   :Smile:

----------


## ekica

> *leonisa*, sad mi je propo slaldoled...


ma ja ću se praviti plava i da ništa ne kužim pa ćeš mi svakako doći osobno pokazati!  :Razz:   Nagrada je slatkač, naravno!

----------


## anima

htjela bih si obojati potpis, kako to ide? Ne ide po ovoj shemi...

----------


## leonisa

u potpisu moras staviti 
always look on the bright side of life

ili potpis napisati u postu i cijelog ga kopirati u profil -> sa ovim

----------


## anima

Jesam seljača ali nemam pojma gdje su ove uglate zagrade  :?  A kak se radi ovo kopiranje   :Embarassed:

----------


## momze

always look on the bright side of life

anima, klikni na 'quote' kod mog posta i onda si kopiraj ovu prethodnu recenicu koju sam napisala (pritisnes istovremeno 'shift' i lijevu ili desnu strelicu, u zavisnosti da li ti je kursor na pocetku recenice ili na kraju. kada si sve posjencala, istovremeno pritisnes 'ctrl' i slovo 'c'). zatim odes u svoj 'profile' i kliknes na 'potpis' i istovremeno pritisnes tipku 'ctrl' i slovo 'v'. 
i na kraju kliknes 'azuriraj' i to je to.   :Smile:  

malo sam ga zakomplicirala, ali valjda ces skuziti.

----------


## momze

ili jednostavno prepisi ovo sto ti je Leonisa napisala.   :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

ajd napisi sta zelis da ti je u boji i kojoj boji

kopiras sa misem. lijevi klik misem, drzis dok mices misem, i zatamnis sta zelis kopirati. dodjes s misem na to zatamljeno i kliknes desnim klikom na misu i odaberes opciju copy. odes di zelis (profil, npr.) desni klik misem i izaberes paste.
i to je to.

ili selektiras text i kliknes ctrl+c (copy) i ctrl+v (paste)

ili ctrl+a da selektiras sav text pa ctrl+c (copy) i ctrl+v (paste)

----------


## leonisa

sad vidim daje momze objasnila post iznad kak se kopira   :Embarassed:

----------


## maria71

ja sam pukla

naslov sam pročitala kao pišanje u boji

----------


## leonisa

:Laughing:  
onda bi to islo pod zdravlje, ne? LOL!!

----------


## retha

:Laughing:  

No pliz hoce mi netko objasnit kad da nes napisem u boji i velim/sicusnim slovima istovremeno? Nikak da skuzim i brutalno me iritira..

----------


## leonisa

No pliz hoce mi netko objasnit kad da nes napisem u boji i velim/sicusnim slovima istovremeno?  Nikak da skuzim i brutalno me iritira..

----------


## leonisa

i dobijes:

No pliz hoce mi netko objasnit kad da nes napisem u boji i velim/sicusnim slovima istovremeno?  Nikak da skuzim i brutalno me iritira..

----------


## apricot

leonisa, ona je izgubljeni slučaj...
ne beri brigu   :Laughing:

----------


## iki

> ja sam pukla
> 
> naslov sam pročitala kao pišanje u boji


  :Laughing:  ,   :Laughing:  ,   :Laughing:  

E kako si me nasmijala!!!!
Doslovno sam pukla od smjeha, dobro da nisam niš pila jer bi zašpricala cijeli monitor !

----------


## anima

_Sunčica 31.08.2005._ 

always look on the bright side of life

----------


## anima

Sunčica 31.08.2005.

_always look on the bright side of life_

----------


## anima

Pliz nek mi netko ovo stavi u potpis kako sam napisala, sve sam probala ali neide  :?  Hvala

----------


## leonisa

Sunčica 31.08.2005.

_always look on the bright side of life_

----------


## leonisa

sad suncica, quotaj moj gornji post, obrisi u njemu 


> i


 stisni ctrl i A istovremeno pa kad se sve zatamni ctrl i C istovremeno pa odes u profil kliknes misem u prostor predvidjen za potpis i stisnes ctrl i V istovremeno.

ili moj gornji post kopiras cijelog u potpis.

selektiras ga misem pa copy pa u prostor za potpis paste

kopiras ili desni klik misem pa copy ili ctrl+C i pastas desni klik misem pa paste ili ctrl+V

jesi skuzila?

 :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

anima...ne suncica....sorry  :Smile:

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

> ja bih zabranila korištenje boje, osim na podforumu Čestitanja!
> i zabranila bih mala slova, to me isto sekira! (osim ako je baš nešto jako tajnovito).
> i zabranila bih kvotanje kvotanja kvotanog kvotanja...
> 
> i sigurno ima još nešto što bih zabranila



 :Laughing:  

i zabranila bi koristenje vise od jednog smajlija po postu 
 :Grin:

----------


## retha

*A jel mogu to ovak nekak s onim B gore?*
Ima Apri pravo..ja sam antitalent za komputere..Bolje da nis nisam ni pitala.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## rajvos

da i ja probamda i ovo ču probati

----------


## apricot

> *A jel mogu to ovak nekak s onim B gore?*
> Ima Apri pravo..ja sam antitalent za komputere..Bolje da nis nisam ni pitala.


Pa šta hoćeš, super si sve napravila   :Heart:

----------


## anima

*leonisa*  :Love:   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## bimba iaia

da probam i ja... yeah! uspijelo! :D

----------


## Elli

probam i ja[/quote]

----------


## Elli

sad je bolje

----------


## Elli

uhh

----------


## Elli

konacno

----------


## mimoza

da probam i ja

----------


## mimoza

a sad

----------


## mimoza

> za bold ide *tekst*
> za kosi tekst _tekst_
> za underline tekst
> za boju tekst
> 
> ili klikas misem na B/i/u pa tekst pa opet na B/i/u kao da quotas
> za boju klik na boja fonta, izaberes i pojavi ti se  i upises tekst unutra, izmedju zagrada


a sad

----------


## mimoza

koja je to,treća sreća

----------


## mimoza

> za bold ide *tekst*
> za kosi tekst _tekst_
> za underline tekst
> za boju tekst
> 
> ili klikas misem na B/i/u pa tekst pa opet na B/i/u kao da quotas
> za boju klik na boja fonta, izaberes i pojavi ti se  i upises tekst unutra, izmedju zagrada


*proba*
_proba_
[/u]proba

----------


## zubica

test

----------


## zubica

baš me sram

----------


## zubica

*ne šljaka*

glupava sam

----------


## zubica

*ok bold kužim*

zašto nema boje
*zašto?*

----------


## zubica

pišem tekst unutar zagrada

 velikim slovima

----------


## zubica

ja bi pisala sićušno u ljumbičastoj boji


vejika slovamaja slova

----------


## zubica

llkjjhgghghdfg


onnnnn

----------


## zubica

> llkjjhgghghdfg
> 
> 
> onnnnn


hefhhhhhhhh

----------


## zubica

dakle

da utvrdimo

kak boldam

----------


## zubica

*bold*

----------


## zubica

*bold u boji*

----------


## disa

s s s

----------


## disa

Nista nista,samo se ucim  :Grin:

----------

